# Some new Neocaridina



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Dream Blue (Neocaridina) in my tank, the bluest shrimps I've ever seen....









Midnight Rilis...






Hope you enjoy these new pictures.


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

I knew I should of got some of the dream blues! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

eatmysox said:


> I knew I should of got some of the dream blues!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


There's more where they're from, but I'm out too ;-)


----------



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

Very nice shrimps with nice deep color!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow the dark rili shrimp are really neat too! Beautiful blues


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

man that makes me want neo's.. but no space..


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow! Are these dream blues came from the pair or batch you had a long long time ago?

I can't stop salivating!

These are refined from the blue rili right?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

LTPGuy said:


> Wow! Are these dream blues came from the pair or batch you had a long long time ago?
> 
> I can't stop salivating!
> 
> These are refined from the blue rili right?


These dream blues are imported, not from my colony I got last year. Mine are a bit different, not as uniformly blue, it's more a lighter blue background with dark blue spots. Like the following picture. Although I have some that's like these new ones but definitely not as blue.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*Wow....*

Those Blue Dream are awesome??? Are they a Rili or a Sakura?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

John_C said:


> Those Blue Dream are awesome??? Are they a Rili or a Sakura?


I'm pretty sure it's from blue velvet. This is what I'm told.

Cherry -> Rili -> Blue Rili -> Blue Velvet -> <many different grades of Blue Velvet in different names > -> Dream Blue

My Dream Blue throws midnight/carbon rili too, so the above evolution is probably not too far from fact.

The other blue line, again, as told,

Cherry -> ... -> chocolate -> Blue Diamond/Black Sakura/Bloody Mary


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*wow*

NIce...

I was intrigued by the Blue Diamond, but the outcome of the offspring is so inconsistent, throwing off blacks, chocolates as well.

How's the consistency of the offspring? Do they throw out at least 50% of the blue diamond colour

I've been tinkering with Blue Pearls for the past 3- 4 yrs, this is the outcome so far.. Some turnout a really nice blue, but they still throw out the more faded greenish to yellowish individual.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

For the offspring of dream blue, at least from the batch I got last year, way over 50% are very blue, or as blue as the parents. Maybe 20% will be less blue. For this new ones I can't say because I haven't bred them yet.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*....*

Interesting... Keep us posted on the outcome.. I'd love to hear about it.. Also if you ever want to sell a few to keep me posted on that too  ...


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

randy said:


> For the offspring of dream blue, at least from the batch I got last year, way over 50% are very blue, or as blue as the parents. Maybe 20% will be less blue. For this new ones I can't say because I haven't bred them yet.


Are you selling?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

For people interested in the dream blue, they are sold you-know-where ;-) Shoot me a PM if you don't know, currently the stock is low so you might need to wait for a bit.


----------

